

Why ApplePay is Fizzling - cek
http://www.pymnts.com/news/2014/why-apple-pay-is-fizzling

======
chrisdevereux
> Countries like the UK and Portugal have high penetrations of NFC-based
> terminals at physical point of sale. Yet contactless cards just can’t get
> traction.

Anecdotally, NFC has taken off a lot in the UK in the last couple of months.
Very common for me to be the only one not using contactless to pay my share of
a meal (my bank doesn't do it yet).

------
Someone1234
> When he rolls into a gas station to fill his tank, [Jack] doesn’t get out of
> his car. He punches a few buttons on his cellphone and within seconds he has
> paid for the fuel.

Two uhh small problems:

\- "Jack" forgot to fill up his tank at all...

\- The wireless range of Apple Pay isn't that substantive.

Also is the person named "Jack" or "Bob." The article uses both.

~~~
astrange
Maybe he lives in New Jersey.

------
zawaideh
Launch in Canada.. NFC is practically everywhere, and ApplePay already works
here (minus the agreements with Canadian banks)

